# Satanic leaf tail gecko (Uroplatus phantasticus)



## Ricky Ortiz

here are some pics I took of my new geckos C&C welcome


----------



## dcclark

I don't know if Satanic is part of the name of the beast, or your adjective for it, but it's certainly accurate!

Very nice captures, too -- the eye is in perfect focus on the first one, which really makes it.


----------



## TwoRails

Nice shots!  I love #1 and #2 is pretty cool, too.  I'd like #3 better if #1 & 2 weren't so nice.



dcclark said:


> I don't know if Satanic is part of the name of the beast, or your adjective for it, but it's certainly accurate! ...


That's the name:

Uroplatus phantasticus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ricky Ortiz

TwoRails said:


> Nice shots! I love #1 and #2 is pretty cool, too. I'd like #3 better if #1 & 2 weren't so nice.
> 
> That's the name:
> 
> Uroplatus phantasticus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 
LOL thanks and yes that is the common name of the species thanks for the comments


----------



## dry3210

Wicked looking


----------



## sephira

Great detailed shots!!!  Love em!


----------

